# Best looking engine



## alantt (May 3, 2014)

Which car do you think has the best looking engine ??, I would have to go with the Alfa v6 in the GTA models., It has been etched into my brain for years now. :-o


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mine...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Mine...


I don't think you're going to win with a shot of two grey rectangular intake manifolds and a load of trim... :wink:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The Alfa V6 is a good solid choice :wink:

BMW M88 is mine.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok, so it doesn't count because it's not from a car, but whilst searching for engine pics I came across this work of art:










Pratt & Witney Wasp Major radial aircraft engine. Each row of seven cylinders is slightly offset from the preceding one to help with air cooling, hence the spiral effect.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Blown hemi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

ReTTro fit beat me to it. And they sound even more glorious than they look!


----------

